# Dual L5420 Giveaway



## HalfEatenPie (May 27, 2015)

Howdy folks!

So if you recall, our very good friend @Francisco gave out these fabulously beautiful Rackable Dual L5420s away during the latest BuyVM upgrades. I was luckily one of the individuals to receive one.

However, it has lived a good life and has outgrown it's original intended need! Therefore, I'm releasing it for free to a good home in style!

*Server is being given away for free for whoever donates the most to Child's Play.  You can donate one dollar and I'd give you the server.  That's about it.  *

*How to Get the Server!*
Make a financial contribution to Child's Play, take a screenshot of your donation, and post it here! Highest donation individual gets the server! So it's like Bidding except with screenshots. Also I'll consider the cumulative total (so if you donate five dollars, and then later donate ten dollars, then I'll consider that 15 dollars for your bid). This is the honor system folks, so lets not be dicks. Also, please *TAKE SCREENSHOTS OF YOUR DONATION!* That's the only "Proof" I'll have.

*What is Child's Play?*
Child's Play is an awesome charity organization that donates toys and games to Children's hospitals and children's domestic violence shelters. They're a fantastic organization that has impacted so many kids lives and is an organization I donate to regularly and definitely support!

If you want the Wikipedia definition, then here's this! "Child's Play is a charitable organization that donates toys and games to children's hospitals worldwide. It was founded in 2003 by Mike Krahulik and Jerry Holkins, authors of the popular computer and video games-based webcomic Penny Arcade. The charity is also seen as a way to refute mainstream media's perception of gamers as violent and antisocial. As of 2014, Child's Play had processed $33.6 million of donations since its inception." - Wikipedia

They're totally worth the dough.

*What you get?*
2U 1/2 Depth Rackable Server
Dual L5420
24 GB RAM DDR2
No Hard Drive

*Where is it located?*
FiberHub, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA, Planet Earth

*What if I want to continue coloing in FiberHub?*
You should contact FiberHub and ask for a quote! 

*When does this end?*
Check out this Coutdown!

Have any more questions? Feel free to ask!

*How do I donate?*
DONATIONS AVAILABLE VIA PAYPAL HERE!!!

Any donation size will be accepted!


----------



## blergh (May 31, 2015)

How much would it be per month to keep it? I suppose it'd be more expensive than just getting a E3 or similar?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 31, 2015)

blergh said:


> How much would it be per month to keep it? I suppose it'd be more expensive than just getting a E3 or similar?


Honestly that depends on your colocation costs.  I'd suggest contacting FiberHub for a quote. 

Depends on where you get the E3.  I mean if you're talking about the bottom of the barrel E3 providers like HVH or CC then yeah it'll be more expensive.  However, I haven't seen anyone sell an E3 on the West Coast around that price range.  In my opinion, it shouldn't be too bad in FiberHub.  @Mun got his colocated in FiberHub for like 55/month with some nice bells and whistles.


----------



## MannDude (May 31, 2015)

Can't even give this away can ya?

Hell, I'll donate $20 just because it's a good cause. I don't need the server, have one at home on my shelf already... So don't count my donation towards the giveaway contest. Just doing it to shame others into participating... 





Can the server be shipped to a new DC or to someone's home?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 31, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Can't even give this away can ya?
> 
> Hell, I'll donate $20 just because it's a good cause. I don't need the server, have one at home on my shelf already... So don't count my donation towards the giveaway contest. Just doing it to shame others into participating...
> 
> ...


Haha a bit more difficult than I thought   Thanks chief!


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 12, 2015)

It is not much man but it is all I have right now. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 12, 2015)

AuroraZero said:


> It is not much man but it is all I have right now. Good luck and God bless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha thanks!

However unfortunately the server's already gone.  Thank you very much for the donation though!


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 12, 2015)

Quite welcome as I did not do it for server but for the cause.   Never want to see children abused or go hungry if I can help at all.

edit: weird double post


----------

